# Rope Burn



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone have little tips or tricks to help with rope burn? On Monday I, ugh, took my gloves off to untangle the line and at that very moment when I had some of it *around* my right hand a doe came bounding towards us from behind the house. Cuda went after her and my reaction time allowed for a recall at the exact moment he hit the end of the line. It could have been worse but OUCH.

I have chunks of my hand missing where the paracord just ground all my flesh away. I have 4 sections from 1/4" to 1" long and 1/4" or more wide, to the bone on some spots. I try to alternate between covered and letting it air, using ointment or aloe but ugh.

Can't go to the doc, figured I'd ask if anyone here has some suggestions.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Cry. That might help. 

That sounds BAD!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ice, some burn ointment (not the best, but the lidocane in it helps) or antibiotic ointment (if it is an open wound), wrap with breathable gauze and take two shots of whiskey. 

I wear a pair of extrication gloves when I run the dogs....they are kevlar and any line can zing through there without an issue.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

A bucket of ice water and some chronic. 
Get some preparation h and put it on your hand (not kidding) or Raw Honey works well too


How bad is it's really? If it's severe you might need treatment.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I have chunks of my hand missing where the paracord just ground all my flesh away. I have 4 sections from 1/4" to 1" long and 1/4" or more wide, to the bone on some spots. I try to alternate between covered and letting it air, using ointment or aloe but ugh.
> 
> Can't go to the doc, figured I'd ask if anyone here has some suggestions.


Since I work for a living, I am a nurse - RN.

If it is truly to the bone, you have a risk for a bone infection (osteomyelitis) that can result in the loss of your hand (read amputation) if it sets in. If the wounds really go down to bone, GO TO THE DOCTOR. NOW! TONIGHT! Get on some antibiotics.

If it is tissue loss (skin & meat), but not to the bone...

Wounds heal fastest (if not infected) without ointment, but kept moist with it's own fluid. Go to the pharmacy near you & ask for duoderm or something similar. The pharmacist can help you find it. Cover the CLEAN wounds and change it every 3-5 days or when it starts coming off. The wounds will heal much faster this way.

Be certain that you don't have any tendon damage - can you flex all your fingers? Extend them fully?

We also work with horses & learned a long time ago that synthetic rope is a lousy choice for this very reason. I don't trust it even with gloves on.

Get something made of cotton. Tack stores sell cotton lounge lines that work well for dog training.

Hope you feel better soon!

Linda


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Get some preparation h and put it on your hand (not kidding) or Raw Honey works well too
> 
> 
> How bad is it's really? If it's severe you might need treatment.


I totally forgot about the Prep H...good call...and I learned something new about raw honey too.....

I agree....post a pic or two Jennifer, you may need to have it looked at.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Since I work for a living, I am a nurse - RN.
> 
> If it is truly to the bone, you have a risk for a bone infection (osteomyelitis) that can result in the loss of your hand (read amputation) if it sets in. If the wounds really go down to bone, GO TO THE DOCTOR. NOW! TONIGHT! Get on some antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Uh Oh.....I bet your against super glueing wounds too huh???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
(Just Kidding....) 

Jennifer....trust the RN!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Since I work for a living, I am a nurse - RN.
> 
> If it is truly to the bone, you have a risk for a bone infection (osteomyelitis) that can result in the loss of your hand (read amputation) if it sets in. If the wounds really go down to bone, GO TO THE DOCTOR. NOW! TONIGHT! Get on some antibiotics.
> 
> ...


This sounds like all the advice you need I would take it


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer I'm so sorry I know, it hurts like hell. Listen to the RN, if you there is a chance your injuries are to the bone, it's nothing to mess with, and you'll get some good drugs for the pain too. Keep us posted.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would never use parachord without gloves. But I'm with chris, except add a percocet and the 2 shots of whiskey from Carol, and you won't feel anything8-[


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Since I work for a living, I am a nurse - RN.
> 
> If it is truly to the bone, you have a risk for a bone infection (osteomyelitis) that can result in the loss of your hand (read amputation) if it sets in. If the wounds really go down to bone, GO TO THE DOCTOR. NOW! TONIGHT! Get on some antibiotics.
> 
> ...


This is the advise you need to follow, forget the rest!

Ointment, please![-X

I know of two people that got serious infections from even less of an injury, don't take it lightly.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I will take pictures tonight to show what it looks like, post them tomorrow after work (don't have a camera on me/no internet at home). It is to the knuckle bone in one tiny spot, on my "ring" finger, right hand. The rest is just skin/meat tissue that was ground away from the friction and while deep, doesn't go to the bone. Is it all on the back of my hand, not the palm. I can flex ok but it is tight and will rip/start to bleed. I have craters on the back of my hand in 4 places.

I don't have insurance and the only place that will see me is the ER because I have no money to pay up front, I will only go if something is really really wrong. Thanks for the suggestions so far! 

About using paracord, I chose it because it is light and let noticeable to the dog/they don't step on it as much. I agree that cotton is better and loved the lunge lines I used when had horses.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> Ointment, please![-X
> 
> I know of two people that got serious infections from even less of an injury, don't take it lightly.


It's all I have  I'm a poor kid that manages to mangle herself. 

And yes I normally wear gloves when working with long lines, but I had a powerfully stupid moment and took them off to untangle the line/undo some knots.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't know why you cant consult with a doc, but none of our business. On the other hand if its to the bone then I would be thinking of 101 ways to go see a doc. Nothing you get or find naturally at a store is going to fix that problem for ya but you think whats right for ya and good luck with it. JMO


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Harry, if you don't have money up front you will not be seen by a doctor unless your brain is showing - unless you go the ER. I was recently sued for medical bills totaling over 6K and have several K more, I can't afford any more medical bills. I don't qualify for health care assistance/state health plans.

I used to go to the doc but I really cannot afford it, it would be cheaper to die!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

MIght want to run this past the RN but will saline flushes help keep it clean. Also if you know a doc Friends etc) who could write a script for antibiotics w/out being seen - you can get them free or next to knothing at some grocery store pharmacies, walmart ,or target 

Aren't canid antibiotics the same as human antibiotics? Could her vet help here out? You might want to bite your dog real good and take him in to vet and get antibiotics for the both of you. (just a lil humor)

I totally understand the expense side of it all. I am so sorry for this unfortunate event. Do all you can do on your end with what the RN said. I would suggest any type of ointment on any type of deep wounds.

I had something like that once on my feet from hiking manymany miles in Chacos in the tn mtns. I soaked them in epsom salt and I thought I was going to pass out. I am not sure thats the best bet either. Again take the RNs advice over anyone elses. 

Hydrogen Peroxide? was invented in WWI for stuff like this wasn't it?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> Ointment, please![-X


Really? Reaallyy? I've used it on burns and my hands didn't fall off, also used it on my face when on a structure fire a hot piece of debris got under my face shield...no scar either.....and it does help when it had the lidocane in it...takes the edge off without meds.....

Not sure the advice about ointments given warrants any mocking.....

Anyway...the mood I am in, I am done for the night....Jennifer, I hope everything turns out.....my apologies for straying off topic.....


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I do a lot of physical work and manage to get hurt at least once a month. Just in the last 6 months... got shot with a .22; stapled my hand to a board; got ejected out of the back of the truck during hunting season, slammed into a tree and had bark imbedded in my elbow and the side of my face, a piece of gravel in my calf and a few "hamburger" areas from skidding through/across gravel.. ah those are the notable things. 

So when this happened I just sighed and went to get some bandaids. The pain is what made me decide to ask about it and I'm glad I did. I don't pay much attention to getting hurt unless it's really bad, and that is when I go in. I will pay more attention to this now that I have been scolded by so many people  

I WILL go in, if I absolutely have to. I know infections are nothing to mess with, but I've had bones showing before from various injuries and perhaps I was lucky but never got any infections.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> MIght want to run this past the RN but will saline flushes help keep it clean.
> Hydrogen Peroxide? was invented in WWI for stuff like this wasn't it?


OK "The RN" back again. First off - why listen to me. Nobody in my family ever does. #-o Course, when they hear the same thing from someone else, it comes as a revelation from on high... ](*,)

Saline is better than water to clean out wounds - the saline is the same concentration as your tissue - won't damage the cells trying to heal the wounds. Hydrogen peroide is good when you have a dirty wound to get it cleaned out - but rinsie it out with saline when you are done. It's immportant to keep wounds moist with their own "wound dew" or weeping fluid because the fluid helps epithelial cells (new baby cells healing the damage) to swim or wick into place. They can't do that through ointment or if it is dried out.

Seriously - if you see actual bone over your knuckle area, you need antibiotics. You are dealing with possible bone infection AND the possibility of an infected joint! I wouldn't be so worried if you told me you had just lost chunks of skin & meat.

Go to an urgent care center (Doc in a Box bandaid clinic type of place). Don't know what is around you, but some bigger pharmacies have a clinic in them staffed by a Physician's assistant or Nurse Practitioner. Both are MUCH cheaper than the ER.

If you get a bone infection, I'm not kidding about losing hand function or even losing your hand. If you think a visit to get seen & oral antibiotics is expensive, wait til you are admitted for 3-4 weeks of IV antibiotics, surgery, etc. You go from a couple hundred dollars to $10K or more! Ever try holding down a job or working a dog with just one hand?

In the meantime, keep it elevated. Make a sling to keep it up when you are up & around. Prop it on lots of pillows at night. 

Ice is your friend. Ice in zip lock bag, wrapped in a damp washcloth. Put it on the area 20 minutes on, 40 minutes off as long as you are awake. Set an alarm to help you remember. Do this for the next 2-3 days. PIA, but it will keep the swelling & pain down a good deal.

Linda "the RN" in real life.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Harry, if you don't have money up front you will not be seen by a doctor unless your brain is showing - unless you go the ER. I was recently sued for medical bills totaling over 6K and have several K more, I can't afford any more medical bills. I don't qualify for health care assistance/state health plans.
> 
> I used to go to the doc but I really cannot afford it, it would be cheaper to die!



If you die, can I have the Pup from Don? :-({|=

Thanks!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

for a while when i was really into mountain biking, i was also uninsured. it sucked. i busted my self up pretty good one day at the dirt jumps and had to go ER. it was crazy expensive.

after that if i had injuries that required treatment beyond what i could do i would go to the free clinic in in the city i lived in Richmond, VA. I used to be a wilderness guide and was heavily trained in wilderness first aid so your basic cuts, gashes, burns, broken digits, etc i could handle with butterflys, finger splints, peroxide, saline and tons of gauzes. 

if i was all shredded and bruised from a crash while downhilling and it was beyond what i thought myself capable of handling i could go and see a doctor there and instead of asking if i had herpes he would just say "WTF did you crash onto/over/through this time" i would something like " please stich up my calf, and while your in there remove that gravel and clean up real nice" he would do what i asked and say something like "heres your antibiotics and pain meds...keep everything real clean and change bandages frequently, stop being such a dumbass on your bikes" 

my point is maybe theres a free clinic or community health center you can go where a doctor can write a prescription for antibioitics, give you bunch of saline tubes, perocide and spare bandages and you don't have to get treated by ER or doc in a box. 

a nasty deep open wound like is going to be very troublesome and could seriously **** you up. i would not wait to get professional treatment. by the time it is obviously infected to you it is going to take alot more, and probably cost alot more, to get everything fixed.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I have already looked into everything here as far as health care goes, there are no free clinics for someone like me. I am not addicted to anything, I am not pregnant/don't have children and I have a job so I don't qualify for diddly squat. 

Urgent Care here requires money up front, a minimum of 250 at the front desk or they won't see you, period.

The bone is not showing right now, it was when the injury first happened. I have scabs over everything, but if I were to rip the scab off I would see a small bit of the knuckle bone. The reason I know it's bone is I've seen it before lol, this is my bad hand, the hand everything happens to. When it first happened there was no bleeding, it was not even pink or irritated, just a white crater where I used to have flesh and there was a small, a few mm little spot where I could see the knuckle bone. 

I took a good chomp to this hand in the middle of last year and had 2 fractured bones and a torn tendon. That was one of the times I actually went to the doc because I couldn't move two of my fingers. I still have trouble grasping things or letting go quickly, which is part of why I got this rope burn.

I will post pictures tomorrow, nothing looks or feels infected, just irritated and tight like a burn. I know you guys must think I'm either stupid or cheap for not going to the doc but I really don't have any choice. I love the beauty and climate of this state but everything else about it sucks.

And Chris, no you can't have him


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> MIght want to run this past the RN but will saline flushes help keep it clean. Also if you know a doc Friends etc) who could write a script for antibiotics w/out being seen - you can get them free or next to knothing at some grocery store pharmacies, walmart ,or target
> 
> Aren't canid antibiotics the same as human antibiotics? Could her vet help here out? You might want to bite your dog real good and take him in to vet and get antibiotics for the both of you. (just a lil humor)


Sure, a vet could write a script...if they wanted to lose their license. ](*,) Not that it hasn't ever happened before or anything...and I hear vet ophthalmologists make nice very tiny sutures. Once again, you didn't hear it from me. :-\"

One of the members of my old Dog Scout troop almost lost her finger from osteomyeltis.  It's pretty serious business. I'd be selling a dog before I'd be losing digits (and your livelihood). If you do get osteomyelitis, just think of how much more money it would cost if you don't get it treated. An irritated and tight feeling sounds not good. They are telling us not to do it for various legal reasons, of course, but finding a physician friend who can write you a script may be the best way to go. Hydrogen peroxide, incidentally, is one of the worst things for wound healing.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

This is not me, but this is what my wounds looked like the same day it happened, just in random places and not right across the fingers: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7007/26708900942368712009815.jpg now they are scabbed over but you can still tell I am missing chunks of my hand. Mine were/are not quite as bad, 2 of them are not very deep just long. I will get pictures and when I get home and post them tomorrow afternoon.

The scabs look like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hand_Abrasion_-_2_days_22_hours_12_minutes_after_injury.JPG

I don't want you guys to freak out, I understand that if I get an infection I'm screwed but I've gone 4 days and even though it's irritated it's improved every day and they are shrinking. I posted this because I hoped I wasn't the only one dumb enough to take their gloves off while working with paracord/long lines and would have some tips to speed healing.

I have already almost lost this hand twice in my life, once working with horses, once in my accident a couple years ago. If I post pictures and the qualified individuals tell me to go, I will try my damndest, I will beg a relative and borrow money and go in.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Yikes... You have to be very very careful and should see somebody. That's bad.


Do you seriously have that much hair on your legs?


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Haha. If I didn't shave for the rest of my life I probably would. 

I don't know who that guy is, I just wanted to give an example of what my wounds look like. Mine are very similar but not quite as bad, I don't think. Not all of mine are deep like his, one 2 are that bad, one of them that is on my ring finger looked like the one on his pinky, it was gross and deep.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ya, be careful if it looks like that. I don't know what else to say other than this would be a good time for a little weed.

And, whew, glad those aren't your legs!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

1.) Whether sailing, rigging or in this case working with animals, NEVER try to untangle a line that can possibly come under a load...

2.) If you have to remove safety equipment to do something, you should rethink how you should do it, so you don't have to remove the equipment.

3.) If you think you should seek medical attention and don't for some reason, the consequences of not getting medical attention are usually worse than the consequences of the reason you won't get it.

4.) Never be without a lead on your person when around a dog.

5.) If it hurts when you do that, don't do that.

I seriously wish you luck with your hand!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I do a lot of physical work and manage to get hurt at least once a month. Just in the last 6 months... got shot with a .22; stapled my hand to a board; got ejected out of the back of the truck during hunting season, slammed into a tree and had bark imbedded in my elbow and the side of my face, a piece of gravel in my calf and a few "hamburger" areas from skidding through/across gravel.. ah those are the notable things.
> 
> So when this happened I just sighed and went to get some bandaids. The pain is what made me decide to ask about it and I'm glad I did. I don't pay much attention to getting hurt unless it's really bad, and that is when I go in. I will pay more attention to this now that I have been scolded by so many people


Not about your rope burn...but this stuck out.

Lots of people do dangerous and physical work and don't get hurt this much. You say you don't pay attention to getting hurt, unless it is really bad...but you SHOULD. If you don't learn from your history....well...you know the saying. You should be a little more proactive and think about how to reduce the risk in some of the activities you enjoy, so you can keep on enjoying them. 

Think about the probablilty that something could go wrong, and the consequence if they do. Can you change or limit your exposure to some risks?

Okay..mommy speech over now.

I think you should consider marrying a Canadian.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> A bucket of ice water and some chronic.


Pfft. Professional musicians. 

-Cheers


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> This is not me, but this is what my wounds looked like the same day it happened, just in random places and not right across the fingers: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7007/26708900942368712009815.jpg now they are scabbed over but you can still tell I am missing chunks of my hand.
> The scabs look like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hand_Abrasion_-_2_days_22_hours_12_minutes_after_injury.JPG
> 
> I don't want you guys to freak out, I understand that if I get an infection I'm screwed but I've gone 4 days and even though it's irritated it's improved every day and they are shrinking. .


What you are calling scabs is actually eschar - tissue that has died. If it gets wet, it will become "slimy" and most likely slough off. Eschar retards healing & doesn't provide the protection that a scab would.

If your bone was showing, even for a short time, it had a chance that it has become contaminated. Take your temperature before meals & at bedtime (ie 4 times a day) to watch for early signs of osteo or sepsis. Be concerned if you are over 100.5*F I'm willing to bet your line was not sterile - heck, not even squeaky clean! That means that "junk", some on a microscopic level, got ground into the wounds. If you hadn't mentioned bone showing, you would be fine with a "wait & see, keep it clean" approach. This just isn't one of those times to take those types of chances.

I can't tell you what to do & I am evidently LOUSY at convincing you to be seen & get *oral *antibiotics at the very least. Are you SURE you aren't related to the rest of my family? 

My final word is PRAY you don't have an infection brewing. Keep it clean. Buy the dressings I recommended & start using them. They will help get you through that eschar & let the wounds actually start healing. You can cut them down to size & make them go further since the wounds are relatively narrow. If you can find a way to do it, get some antibiotics. Something like trimethoprim sulfa or keflex would have good penetration and broad coverage. Both antibiotics are dirt cheap.

Let us know how you do.

Linda


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim, I usually do not take my gloves off when working with lines 

Jennifer, I do get hurt at least once a month but it is never the same thing twice. Ah and often my injuries have nothing to do with my own decision making - I didn't shoot myself, for instance, and I didn't hit myself with a car, I didn't rig the tailgate of a friend's truck to fall off on my foot.. etc  

Here are the pictures of my hand:
this is the worst one









the other bad one:









others


















Sorry didn't realize the pictures were that fuzzy, my camera sucks

Linda, I have some broad spectrum oral antibiotics left over from last year, I had a sinus infection/upper resperitory that put me in the ER last winter, if I PM you the name of the stuff will you tell me if that would be ok to take as a precaution? I think I have 4-5 days worth of it left, have to find it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

get some good old retired rapel line. It's easier to control and won't burn you as quickly. Of course the best thing is; wear a good pair of gloves.
I hate rope burns. I burnt the inside of my thigh once coming out of a helo, that hurt worse than the heavy landing.
DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Linda, I have some broad spectrum oral antibiotics left over from last year, I had a sinus infection/upper resperitory that put me in the ER last winter, if I PM you the name of the stuff will you tell me if that would be ok to take as a precaution? I think I have 4-5 days worth of it left, have to find it.


You probably shouldn't have any antibiotics left over from any course of antibiotics, as that's how they get resistant. Of course, I say this and I have two days worth of cephalexin I haven't taken yet from the course I was on in December for a bite wound. Whoops...  For stuff they put you on for upper respiratory infections, it's not generally what you want to use for wounds anyways as the bacteria that are involved with wounds are usually not the sort that are involved in URIs, the possible exception being Pasteurella. Plus it may be expired...


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Really? Reaallyy? I've used it on burns and my hands didn't fall off, also used it on my face when on a structure fire a hot piece of debris got under my face shield...no scar either.....and it does help when it had the lidocane in it...takes the edge off without meds.....
> 
> Not sure the advice about ointments given warrants any mocking.....
> 
> Anyway...the mood I am in, I am done for the night....Jennifer, I hope everything turns out.....my apologies for straying off topic.....


 
Yes really! Was a Medic for twelve years, partner also worked in a burn unit and did dressing everyday. He showed me more than once how to dress a burn. Ointments trap debri, dead skin and promote infections, period!

Mother nature knows how to heal wounds, just dress them as the RN described is your best chance.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You probably shouldn't have any antibiotics left over from any course of antibiotics, as that's how they get resistant. Of course, I say this and I have two days worth of cephalexin I haven't taken yet from the course I was on in December for a bite wound. Whoops...  For stuff they put you on for upper respiratory infections, it's not generally what you want to use for wounds anyways as the bacteria that are involved with wounds are usually not the sort that are involved in URIs, the possible exception being Pasteurella. Plus it may be expired...


The doc gave me a prescription for 14 days worth but the instructions were to take them for 10 days. It was like 4 am when I was in the ER, I assumed it was a mistake. The stuff would be a year old this month, I'll have to look at the bottle when I get home. It's azithromyacin. I think. Zithromax. Ah, I will have to look.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Bad idea, most likely the wrong type of Med and not enough of it. If fact it most likely will make things worse. Please listen to Linda.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

That's why I haven't taken any yet, I am not big on taking pills for anything unless it's required for improvement and I'm told I have to.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

at the very minimum, find some raw honey, I mean 100% active raw and preferably Active Manuka honey. Raw honey is a natural antibiotic. 


****


Honey has been used for medical purposes by the ancient Egyptians for thousands of years. However, with the advent of antibiotics, most people began to regard honey as merely a home remedy. Recent studies are now indicating that a special type of honey only found in the New Zealand region called, Manuka Honey actually has more healing properties than antibiotics and has been effective in treating antibiotic-resistant strains of bacteria. This is a major breakthrough in the medical industry as Manuka Honey is now being recognized by medical professionals as an viable alternative to conventional forms of medicine.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Honestly, TO ME, those wounds look like they hurt but not bad enough for medical attention, IME. I tend to have some bad luck sometimes, although not like yours. 

So you don't feel alone, here is my worst scar story.....A few years ago, I tripped over a 55' Ford Truck bumper, I was standing between the bumper and the tire and went to step backwards, I caught myself on the bumper, ripping a brand new pair of jeans. I was helping my dad do something, anyway, I got up brushed myself off cussed about the ripped pants and went on my way, my dad told me go to the house NOW. I went in there and sat down, put my leg up and I could see the flesh and fatty tissue, all the way down to the muscle. It was NASTY. I had a friend's mom come over and stitch it up while I laid on my parents couch, I was 18 and didn't want to to go to the doctor(I hate needles and mainly nurses-they poke and prod without abandon), my parents said they'd pay for it, but I had someone that could sew me up for free and if I needed it, my parents would pay for a follow up later. My leg healed up just fine, changing the dressing and took the stitches out 2 weeks later. 

I think that sometimes there is no need to run to the doctor for every bump, bruise or cut. There are times WHEN you will HAVE to go, so why not wait for those times instead of going for every little thing. 

Courtney


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just cause I was curious, looked it up and azithromycin has a fair to poor rating in wounds (if you're a dog, LOL). I wouldn't even bother with it.

Chris, one of our faculty (double board certified in surgery and emergency/critical care) is a big fan of unpasteurized honey. I have used it before during bandage changes, but I found that if it near a motion joint like the fingers, it gets real messy and won't stay in the bandage and wound very easily. Seems to work a bit better for places where there is not quite as much motion, like in the middle of the arm or leg away from the elbow or knee.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

After mentioning the possibility of a bone infection as pointed out by Linda, my mother freaked out and her and my aunt are paying for me to go to Urgent Care tomorrow and get my hand looked at. 

I'll let you guys know what the result is though I'm pretty sure it's just going to be cleaning, bandaging, and a prescription for antibiotics.


----------

